# What GM dealer requirements exist to ensure Exceptional GEN 2 Diesel Service



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

//oilburner said:


> I live near Boston - what questions should I ask to find out if a given GM dealer has the trained mechanics to ensure Exceptional GEN 2 Diesel Service for both Warranty work and non-Warranty work?


There's no surefire way to know. But if they have a GM Certified Diesel Master tech you're likely in better hands. 

You could also ask to talk with their "diesel tech" and just ask them if they are familiar/comfortable with the 1.6. Let them know you're concerned about it since it's a low production engine. Just let him know you're not questioning their skills, but you want to find somebody who likes or is at least comfortable working on them


----------

